# Thermostat



## JoannaKyr (Mar 21, 2018)

Hello! Has anyone used the thermostat "Danitech"? The one that controls the temperature in 4 places (Thermostat 4Tled). What's your opinion about it?

Thank you!!


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

It doesn't control the temperature in four placed, it's four (or more depending on the unit) independent thermostats in one using so you could control four (or more) heaters in four (or more) vivariums.

One observation is that it uses the sort of terminals used to attach wire to loudspeakers an they have no provisions for terminating the earth wire, so ceramic heaters should not be used. Basically it doesn't conform with the UK standards, and as far as I can tell has no CE marking in that respect

Not something that I would entertain


----------

